# المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــاج



## مايكل (27 أكتوبر 2005)

*المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــاج*

20/2004
المــــذبحـــة السنـــوية في طـــب ســوهـــاج  
جاء شهر فبراير هذا العام وظهر ت - كالعادة - نتيجة البكالـوريوس بكلية الطـب البشـرى بسـوهـاج لتصيب الطلبة المسيحيين بالمرارة فبعـد المجهود المضنى خـلال الدراسة الطويلة والإمتحانات الشاقة أتت النتيجـة مخيبة للأمال ، وإن كان هذا متوقعاً وذلك من جراء تكرار ذبح الطلبة الأقبـاط سنوياً منـذ إنشاء الكلية عام 1995 م وحتى الأن 0 
وعلى خـلاف السائد في الكليات الأخرى نجـد إن عملية إعاقة الأقباط فى طب سوهاج تتم عـلى جميع المستويات على المتفوقين وغير المتفوقين لتجعلهم فى مراتب أقل كثيراً مما يستحقونه 0 
والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه :- هو لما كل هذا التعنت ؟!! 
الإجابة : لأن أبنائنا يعتنقـون المسيحيـة وهـو مـا يعتبـره ذوى النفـوس الضعيفة والعقول المتخلفة جرماً يستحق العقاب والتعقب 0 
بإختصار نقـول أن هناك جريمة إغتصاب حقـوق بعض الطلبة فى تقـديراتهم ومراكـزهم وإعطائها لمن لا يستحق والضحية هـم الطلبة الأقباط ،الجناة بعض الأستاذة فى طـب سوهـاج وإدارة الكليةأمـا السبب فـهـو الديانــة التـى يعتنقهـا هــؤلاء الضحـايا ، والهـدف تجحيـم فرصـة الأقـباط في التعيين بالجامعـة هذا فضلآً عن تقليل فرصتهم فى الحصـول عـلى تخصصات مهمـة وأمـاكن لهـا وزن عـلمى وإجتماعى ومادى بوزارة الصحة بعد تخرجهم من الجامعة 0 
ودعونا من لغة الكلام ونذهب إلى لغة الأرقام من واقع كشوف النتيجة وهى لا تكذب .... 
· نسبة النجاح بين الطلبة المسيحيين"49.31 % "، ونسبة الرسوب " 50.69 %" 0 
· نسبة النجاح بين الطلبة المسلمـين "80.70 %"، ونسبة الرسوب " 19.30 %" 0 
· لا يوجد قبطى واحـد حصـل عـلى تقـدير امتياز كتقدير تراكمى على الرغم من وجود"9" من المسلمين 0 
· عددالطلاب المسيحيين الحاصلين عـلى تقدير جيد جداً هـو"7" على الرغم من أن العدد الكلى "86 " طالباً 0 
· عـدد الطلبـة المسيحـيين الـراسـبين " 37 " والعـدد الكـلـى للـراسـبين هـو " 76 " ... !!! 
· المراكز الـــــــ "60" الأولى لايوجد بينهم سوى "4" أقباط أفضلهم فى المركز "22" 0 
مثال : مهم يوضح سياسة الكلية فى تعقب المسيحيين فالطالب القبطى الحاصل على المركز "22" على دفعته كان ترتيبه بعد السنوات الأكاديمية [ الثلاث السنوات الأولى ]هو"6 " أصبح بقدرة قادر بعد السنوات الاكلينيكية "42" ليتحول ترتيبه التراكمي "22" 0 
أما الطالب القبطى الحاصل عـلى المركز "27" عـلى دفعته كان ترتيبه بعد السنوات الأكاديمية"4" أصبح هو الآخر بقدرة قادر بعد السنوات الإكلينيكية "68" ليتحول ترتيبه التراكمى "27" 0 
وآخيراً نعـبر نحـن أولياء أمـور ضحايا مذبحة هـذا العام عـن استيائنا الشديد من سياسة 
الفرز والعنصرية التي تمارسها كلية طب سوهاج ونبعث بصرخة استغاثة إلى 
الدكتور : مفيد شهاب " وزير التعليم العالى " وإلى منظمات 
حقوق الإنسان ومنها المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان فى مصر 
إلى كل من يهمه الأمر وإلى كل صاحب ضمير إنسانى حر ....... 
م/ جورج المنياوى أ/ رسمى أنور أ/ فكرى حنا جرجس 


====================================================================


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

*تنضم هذا الفضيحة*
*الى*
*فضيحة*
*اسلمه كل شىء فى مصر*
*لك الله يا مصر*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

عادى جدا جدا
دا فى كل الكليات فى كل المحافظات 
هى ديه مصر 
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

لا حول الله يا رب اعن اولادك فهم بحاجة اليك


----------



## tamav maria (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــاج*

:crying:لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

دمار يا مصر


----------



## داود 2010 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

دة بيحصل معانا لية ؟   
اولا هذا يدل على صحة قول السيد المسيح لة المجد حينما قال ليكن لكم ضيق
ثانيا  دة بيلفت نظرنا للتمسك والثبات فى المسيح
ثالثا ثقوا كل الثقة اننا نمر من عنق الزجاجة
فصلو ان اللة يقوينا ويرحمنا ويكون لنا حصن منيع


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

*شكرا للموضوع


ربنا موجود

​*


----------



## bent almalk (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

*الامر فعلا محزن تعب ومذاكرة ومجهود

الرب يعوضكم عن كل الم وتعب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

*كالعادة برضو هى دى مصر​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

ربنا موجود
صدقوني انا كمان عندنا في الجامعة نفس النظام في حقوق واداب


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

عادى جدا جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

*هؤلاء الأغبياء يخنقون أنفسهم قبل غيرهم

فعميد جراحة القلب فى العالم المصرى الدكتور مجدى يعقوب رفضتته القيادات الإسلامية الغبية فى جامعته, فترك مصر فى أوحال الإسلام ولمع نجمه فى العالم

لذا فتخلف الدول الإسلامية باق ولن يتغير بسبب غباوة تعاليم صانعى الإسلام*


----------



## mora22 (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

على فكره المواضيع دى عااااااااااااااار عالبلد وعالمسلمين بالخصوص


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا*



mora22 قال:


> على فكره المواضيع دى عااااااااااااااار عالبلد وعالمسلمين بالخصوص



*الأوائل كانوا يهوداً إذن*


----------



## salamboshra (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

*ربنا يرحمنا هيروحو فين من ربنا + *


----------



## عمادفايز (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــاج*

*المعاناة والاضطهاد طال المسيحيين فى كل صور واشكال الحياة ومختلف المراحل ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Mason (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المــــذبحــة السنـوية في طـب ســوهــا&#15*

دى مش مصر دى بقيت جهننننننننننننننننننننننم 
قوينا يا رب وثبت ايمان أولادك


----------

